# new hand



## mvagnes (Jan 13, 2013)

Just joined and wondering if there are any Radio Officers who have survived the rigors of the 39/45 hostilities ???? good to be here 
(VK2DCO)


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to SN from all the staff here. We have members who were active 39/45, but not sure about R/O's.
73
Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

mvagnes said:


> Just joined and wondering if there are any Radio Officers who have survived the rigors of the 39/45 hostilities ???? good to be here
> (VK2DCO)


Welcome to SN, there are a number of active members with 39/45 experience, but as Steve says, not sure if any are R/O's

As it happens, my father is one, for Nortraship, he's still going strong at 91 but not on here, not computer literate !


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Welcome,
There are a few 39/45 R/O s on the site. Surprised no response yet! 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard this great site..
There are other Radio Officer members from WW2 and you will soon hear from them.
I was also sailing all through WW2 but as an AB with various companies.
Kind regards,
Stan


----------



## Bernard McIver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello mvagnes,

Looks like I may be the first to put my hand up. Served as R/O on two Dutch ships 1943-45, then last ship Silver Guava. Like you living in Australia.
Regards,
Bernard


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A belated welcome to you* mvvagnes*, enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------

